# Need Advice on Engine repair



## meesh (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi, I need some fast advice on engine repair, as I don't know anything about engines. I have a 2000 Altima, and the engine broke down while I was driving. All my dashboard lights went on and lost power (felt like going into second gear). Pulled over, noticed a knocking sound in engine and had it towed.

Mechanic #1 told me I needed to replace the engine, $3,1000. Then, I took it to the dealer, hoping warranty would cover it. They said they had to teardown the engine to see what is wrong but they thought they knew what it was, and that it was repairable. I would have to pay $900 for tear down if I decided not to do the work. They tore it down, said some parts needed to be replace plus a flus, about $2,000. Not covered by warranty because I didn't change my oil often enough, and sludge clogged things up. (PS, lately I had gotten a little forgetful about changing the oile, but for the first 3 of 4 years that I owned the car, I had it done 3 times a year, drove abt. 15,000mi/yr) I ok's this repair (after crying and calling afriend to borrow money). They had my car almost 3 weeks, waiting on parts. Now they say they have fixed it, put it back together, and there is still a noise. They now tell me there are 2 parts to the engine, the top and bottom. They only tore down the bottom and there is noise in the top. they say the labor to open and repair the top is too costly, and they recommend I get a new engine, $8,000! I freak out and ask about a rebuilt/remanufactured engine. They say they don't have any, but I could get a used engine from a crashed car that they have with 50,000 for $4,200, 30 day warranty on parts only. I have started called a couple of places, and gotten s $3,000 quote for a rebuilt engine with a 12 month warranty. I will keep looking for a better priec, but now I also have to pay the $900 tear down if I take my car else where.

Here are my questions:

1. I feel I was misinformed when I wasn't told up front that there were 2 parts to the engine, they were only tearing down one part, and that the other part may well also have problems as well. I feel they should discount my teardown fee because of that. Am I wrong (I haven't asked them yet, want advice first)

2.since they claim to have repaired the "bottom" of my engine (I am assuming this is the block) I am wondering if I can only replace the "top" of the engine (I am assuming this is the head). Does it work that way? 

3. How much money is it worth to put in this car before considering just junking it as is and getting a new car? 

Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

meesh said:


> Hi, I need some fast advice on engine repair, as I don't know anything about engines. I have a 2000 Altima, and the engine broke down while I was driving. All my dashboard lights went on and lost power (felt like going into second gear). Pulled over, noticed a knocking sound in engine and had it towed.
> 
> Mechanic #1 told me I needed to replace the engine, $3,1000. Then, I took it to the dealer, hoping warranty would cover it. They said they had to teardown the engine to see what is wrong but they thought they knew what it was, and that it was repairable. I would have to pay $900 for tear down if I decided not to do the work. They tore it down, said some parts needed to be replace plus a flus, about $2,000. Not covered by warranty because I didn't change my oil often enough, and sludge clogged things up. (PS, lately I had gotten a little forgetful about changing the oile, but for the first 3 of 4 years that I owned the car, I had it done 3 times a year, drove abt. 15,000mi/yr) I ok's this repair (after crying and calling afriend to borrow money). They had my car almost 3 weeks, waiting on parts. Now they say they have fixed it, put it back together, and there is still a noise. They now tell me there are 2 parts to the engine, the top and bottom. They only tore down the bottom and there is noise in the top. they say the labor to open and repair the top is too costly, and they recommend I get a new engine, $8,000! I freak out and ask about a rebuilt/remanufactured engine. They say they don't have any, but I could get a used engine from a crashed car that they have with 50,000 for $4,200, 30 day warranty on parts only. I have started called a couple of places, and gotten s $3,000 quote for a rebuilt engine with a 12 month warranty. I will keep looking for a better priec, but now I also have to pay the $900 tear down if I take my car else where.
> 
> ...


man... not sure what to tell you... did this car come with any kind of warranty when you bought it? if it did, you need to get a lawyer. otherwise, find yourself a good used engine. they can be had for less than 1000 dollars. i know the japanese engine places out here charge 550 to install an engine into a car. like for like. have you tried looking on places like ebay or www.car-part.com ? also try www.ritewayauto.com because they deliver to your door and their prices are usually pretty good. otherwise, it may just be time to part ways with your car - especially if the cost of your repairs are starting to equal what your car is worth.


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

I just checked on e-bay and found 5 used KA24DE engine's for under $800.Check them out!


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Man, that dealership is ripping you off bigtime. Listen to asleep. A used motor from a junkyard can be had for less than the dealership's labor charge. They took advantage of you. If you were in my family, I'd be at that dealership yelling at people.


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

You engine died cause it was sludged up. That means that the ENTIRE engine needed rebuilding, not just the 'top' or 'bottom'. And, call a lawyer. Since the engine died from OIL PROBLEMS, the dealer WRONGED you by not rebuilding everything. 

Live with the noise. Change the oil every 3k/3mo. And wait until the engine dies before you pick up the salvage motor. You need to get some mileage out of that BOGUS dealer repair. And, keep the oil topped off regulary(weekly). 

You learned a harsh lesson. Even visiting any quickee lube every 3k miles would've been a lot cheaper then your dealership. 

I expect all the other poorly maintained components to fail. How much longer before you experience tranny problems? coolant issues?.......


----------



## meesh (Oct 29, 2005)

*engine issue*

Thanks for the info. My car is still at the shop, but I hope to get it out soon. I called Nissan customer service, and they seemed eager to help, but so far no results. I am trying one last ditch effort to get them to waive the $900 teardown fee since they didn't tear down the whole engine, fix or even diagnose the problem (other than the generic sludge dignosis, which they knew about even before tearing down.) I'd be interested in knowing if you think it is worth it to get a salvage engine elsewhere (which I can get for about $2000, with a 1 yr. parts warranty), religiously maintain the fluids from here on in, and try to ride it out until I have paid the car off (in about 10 months), then trade in for a new one. Or, is the likelyhood of other things breaking down sooner than that so great that I should cut my loses now, junk it and try to get a loan for a new car? I am asking a number of people what they would do before I decide.

(PS, if the Nissan Customer service dept can't solve this soon, I will just pay to get my car out and sue them later, I guess. They seem to thinks this situation is shady, but haven't been able to do anything about it???)

Thanks,
Meesh






2000SE said:


> You engine died cause it was sludged up. That means that the ENTIRE engine needed rebuilding, not just the 'top' or 'bottom'. And, call a lawyer. Since the engine died from OIL PROBLEMS, the dealer WRONGED you by not rebuilding everything.
> 
> Live with the noise. Change the oil every 3k/3mo. And wait until the engine dies before you pick up the salvage motor. You need to get some mileage out of that BOGUS dealer repair. And, keep the oil topped off regulary(weekly).
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

Visit www.car-part.com to find an engine in your area. Also, EBAY, as already mentioned, is something worth considering. If the engine is low mileage and is sludge free(easy inspection), I wouldn't worry about needing a 1 year warranty.

Also, visit www.parts.com to see what a new engine costs. You would've been better off with a shortblock+head combo from the dealer. 

Any newbie mechanic would've diagnosed a sludge related oil failure as instant replacement or full rebuild, not just simple dealer parts replacement. Oil starvation damages the ENTIRE engine. 

I'd love to see a copy of the dealer reciept. 

I'd also keep the car, even with noise. You need to pay it off and recoup some of the wasted money. When the engine finally fails(if dealer ever gets in running reasonably well), then swap it out. 
And, never go back to the dealer.


----------



## meesh (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the response. I wish I'd joined this site before agreeing to this repair. I just requested a copy of the work order (all previous communication had been via phone) The work order specifically mentions oil starvation and sludge build up, and implies that upon doing the teardown, they discovered a new engine was need. The truth is that they told me the engine was repairable before I agreed to the teardown, AND after the teardown. It was only after they supposedly replaced the parts in question (which are different on the work order from the parts the service guy told me I need.), that they said the engine needed to be replaced. Also. they told me they only took off some oil pan on the underside to do it, and that doesn't sound like $900 worth of labor to me. I made every effort to have them waive or dicount the teardown fee, but so far to no avail. NISSAN customer service rep says it sounds shady, but they claim they can't make the dealership come clean. So, soon I plan to meet with the Service Manager for one last attempt to get results. If not, I guess I have no choice but to pay and go after them for the money later (my car has been in the shop for about 5 weeks now). Thanks for your input. Any other advice is welcomed. Thanks.




2000SE said:


> Visit www.car-part.com to find an engine in your area. Also, EBAY, as already mentioned, is something worth considering. If the engine is low mileage and is sludge free(easy inspection), I wouldn't worry about needing a 1 year warranty.
> 
> Also, visit www.parts.com to see what a new engine costs. You would've been better off with a shortblock+head combo from the dealer.
> 
> ...


----------

